# Canyon Nerve XC 4



## Gamp69 (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wie lange sind derzeit die Lieferzeiten für ein Canyon Nerve XC 4?

Wird der Manitou SPV 3 way Dämpfer bei euch vort Ort auf das jeweilige Körpergewicht eingestellt?

handelt es sich dabei um eine einmalige einstellung oder muss der Dämpfer von zeit zu zeit wieder neu eingestellt werden?

Danke, Gamp


----------



## Biker_ME (9. Februar 2004)

Halo Gamp,

hab vorhin bei Canyon angerufen. Wenn Du jetzt ein XC-Modell bestellen würdest, ist der Liefertermin mitte bis ende März...

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Mitte März ist wohl realistisch. Die SPV-Dämpfung stellst Du am allerbesten selbst ein. Denn die genaue Einstellung hängt sehr von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Wir können zwar eine Basis-Abstimmung auf das Körpergewicht vornehmen, aber es ist nicht gesagt, das Du dann mit dieser Abstimmung auch glücklich wirst. Generell muss der Dämpfer, wie jeder Luft-Dämpfer regelmäßig nachgestellt werden, da es kleiner Luftverust unvermeidbar ist. Beim Dämpfer ist eine Bedienungsanleitung enthalten.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Gamp69 (14. Februar 2004)

hallo, war am fr beu euch im laden. leider war das nerve xc4 nicht da, habe mich nach einer probefahrt auf dem nerve xc 5 entschieden, dass xc 4 zu erwerben. voraussichtlicher montagetermin 07.04.2004 und nicht mitte märz!
wie kann das sein?



			
				mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Mitte März ist wohl realistisch. Die SPV-Dämpfung stellst Du am allerbesten selbst ein. Denn die genaue Einstellung hängt sehr von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Wir können zwar eine Basis-Abstimmung auf das Körpergewicht vornehmen, aber es ist nicht gesagt, das Du dann mit dieser Abstimmung auch glücklich wirst. Generell muss der Dämpfer, wie jeder Luft-Dämpfer regelmäßig nachgestellt werden, da es kleiner Luftverust unvermeidbar ist. Beim Dämpfer ist eine Bedienungsanleitung enthalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rimmler (15. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ich möchte mir vllt auch das Nerve XC 4 kaufen.


@ Gamp69:
Könntest du eventuell das Fahrverhalten bischen genauer beschreiben?
zB wie stark das Bike im Wiegetritt wippt, Sitzposition,...


@ Canyon:

Ich habe da noch spezifischere Fragen.
- Ist es die 04er Luise?
- Wie sind die Laufradsätze zu bewerten. zB wie Deore, LX, ...
- Ist der Lenker gekröpft?
- Sind alle Einstellknöpfe an der Black Platinum oben angeordnet (es gab ja mal Modellreihen, wo das RTWD Knopf am unteren Teil des Holmes sitzt), weil der Lockput bringt ja nur was, wenn man auch während der fahrt rankommt
- Da das Auge ja mitfährt, welche Farbe haben die Speichen und Naben?



generell würde mich auch interessieren ob das Bike für meine Fahreinsätze überhaupt ausgelegt ist (bzw welche Alternativen es gibt (max 1600 Euro)
ich fahre:

- kreuz und quer im Wald (mit einem Fully, dann auch kleine Sprünge)
- Asphalt und Berge (da will ich kein gewippe )
- auch mal Touren 2-3 Std, im Sommer auch Tagestouren

Suche also einen Allrounder, der am Berg noch ordentlich spritzig ist, aber nicht auseinanderfällt wenn man das Bike mal härter rannimmt.
Achso, bisher fahre ich ein Hardtail mit recht sportlicher Sitzposition. Die Position soll sportlich bleiben, aber halt so, dass man im steileren Gelände kein kippeliges Gefühl nach vorne hat.

Dann wäre da noch das Problem mit dem Rahmen, mein Hardtail ist 21", aber bei Canyon gibts ja nur 20" und 22".


Ich weiss, so viele Fragen auf einmal...   


Also schonmal 1000dank für Antworten



greeTz Rimmler


PS: Als Alternative habe ich das Wheeler Hornet 25 im Auge


----------



## Gamp69 (16. Februar 2004)

ich konnte das modell nur auf dem parkplatz probefahren. habe mich aber sofort wohl gefühlt. ein wippen habe ich nicht bemerkt, ist natürlich auf einem parkplatz vermutlich auch schwer festzustellen. habe vergleichweise ein fx 400 noch gefahren und da war ich der meinung, dass es mehr im hinteren bereich wippt als das nerve xc. kann aber auch einbildung sein.

ansonsten sind der lockout an der gabel und die dämpfereinstelung sehr gut zu erreichen.

ich hatte mir als alternative mal cube (ams comp) angeschaut, aber nach den infos in der letzten bike habe ich die finger davon gelassen, weil der dämpfer nicht sonderlich gut wegkam und auch die gabel im vergliich kein besonderes urteil bekam. interessant schein wohl noch stevens und ghost zu sein.

lt. einem canyon-mitarbeiter gibt es einen test in der nächsten bzw. übernächsten ausgabe des bike bzgl. des nerve xc4.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,



> hallo, war am fr beu euch im laden. leider war das nerve xc4 nicht da, habe mich nach einer probefahrt auf dem nerve xc 5 entschieden, dass xc 4 zu erwerben. voraussichtlicher montagetermin 07.04.2004 und nicht mitte märz!
> wie kann das sein?



Der Montagetermin geht nach der Menge der vorbestellten Bikes. Wenn die Räder Mitte März bei uns hereinkommen und bereits viele Bikes für Kunden in Rückstand stehen schaut unser System nach dem nächsten freien Montagetermin nach Ankunft des Modells. Und der liegt inzwischen dann wohl schon bei Mitte März.



> Ich habe da noch spezifischere Fragen.
> - Ist es die 04er Luise?



Ja.



> - Wie sind die Laufradsätze zu bewerten. zB wie Deore, LX, ...



Entspricht ca. einem Niveau zwischen LX und XT



> - Ist der Lenker gekröpft?



Ja, hat eine leichte Kröpfung



> - Sind alle Einstellknöpfe an der Black Platinum oben angeordnet (es gab ja mal Modellreihen, wo das RTWD Knopf am unteren Teil des Holmes sitzt), weil der Lockput bringt ja nur was, wenn man auch während der fahrt rankommt



Bis auf den Einstellknopf für die Zugstufendämpfung ja, RTWND und LockOut sitzen oben.



> - Da das Auge ja mitfährt, welche Farbe haben die Speichen und Naben?



Naben schwarz, Speichen silber



> Suche also einen Allrounder, der am Berg noch ordentlich spritzig ist, aber nicht auseinanderfällt wenn man das Bike mal härter rannimmt.



Das ist ein Bike aus der XC Serie genau richtig. Diese Räder sind als Allrounder/Tourer mit sportlichem Einschlag ausgelegt und für Tourenfahrten und komfortable Marathoneinsätze (Alpencross) ideal. Bin übrigens am Samstag mit einem 2004er XC 4 (Testrad) eine Tour gefahren und bin sehr angetan von den Toureneigenschaften.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ulrike (16. Februar 2004)

@ michael: du glücklicher


----------



## Rimmler (16. Februar 2004)

Das hört sich ja mal alles recht vielversprechend an...   


durftest du mit dem Bike keine größere Runde drehen? 

Weil ich überlege gerade, ob ich mich nicht ins Auto setze und kurz nach Koblenz runterdüse, aber wenn ich extra 200km da runterdüse will ich dann aber auch mehr als nur 10 min aufm Parkplatz fahren dürfen.


Oder hat vllt irgendjemand in der etwas näheren Umgebung ein Canyon Nerve XC der mich mal probefahren lassen würde?


Aber das mit der Lieferzeit ist schon bischen grass, würde aber gerade passen wenn ich jetzt bestellen würde (hab vor mitte März eh kaum bis keine Zeit zum biken ), aber ich will das Ding mal vorher fahren


greeTz Rimmler


----------



## Gamp69 (17. Februar 2004)

denke schon, dass du länger als 10 minuten fahren kannst. aber auf einem parkplatz ist es halt irgendwann auch langweilig.


----------



## Rimmler (17. Februar 2004)

Ein Fully auf einem Parkplatz zu testen halte ich für sehr fragwürdig, wie soll man da bewerten wie der Hinterbau einfedert, oder wie sehr das Fahrwerk beim Wiegetritt am Berg wippt.

so 2-3 Treppen runter würde auch sehr viel aussagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Februar 2004)

stimmt, ist aber so, bei versender noch mehr als beim local shop. ist nicht immer leicht n neues bike für ne tagestour zu bekommen.

ich würde sagen testival veranstalten  , am besten bei mir in der nähe, einer kauft alle bikes die in frage kommen, und wir fahren dann ne woche um uns richtig entscheiden zu können. das wäre doch ideal. freiwillige vor!
thx

gruß
fone


----------



## Gamp69 (18. Februar 2004)

denke, dass allein von der geometrie her ein wippen im hinteren bereich beim viergelenker fast unmöglich ist. notfalls würde ich mir an deiner stelle mal ein bike bei dir vor ort zum testen holen. denke, dass die unterschiede vom rahmen her nicht so gross sind (z.B. Cube AMS Pro).
beachte allerdings, dass der spv dämpfer kein lockout hat und anscheinend nur richtig fun macht, wenn er auf dich entsprechend eingestellt ist.


----------



## Rimmler (18. Februar 2004)

Aber dem Braten traue ich trozdem nicht ganz, wippfrei und trozdem sensibles Ansprechverhalten? ist ja fast zu schön um war zu sein 

Habe den Nerve xc und Cube AMS Rahmen mal genauer angekuckt, scheinen ja wirklich sehr ähnlich zu sein, vllt finde ich ja einen Cube-Händler in der Nähe.

Allerdings sehe ich da ein Probleme.
nur das AMS pro hat den Swinger 3 Way, da ist aber ne Skareb verbaut und ich wiege knapp 80 kg, da wippt wahrscheinlich die Gabel so sehr, dass man ein Hinterbauwippen kaum feststellen könnte. Naja wenigstens kann ich kucken ob die Geometrie passt.

Vllt kann ja msstaab bestätigen, dass die Rahmen sehr ähnlich sind, dann wäre es ja ein Versuch wert.


----------



## ulrike (18. Februar 2004)

sollen die canyonjungs uns jetzt auch noch über cube beraten?? selber denken kann auch mal nicht schaden. ps.: die skareb sollte 80 kg wohl noch ertragen . gruss uli  pps.: die giant nrs oder so ähnlich rahmen sind von der geometrie her auch sehr ähnlich( hat mir geholfen um zwischen verschiedenen  rahmenrrössen zu entscheiden)


----------



## Yolinar (19. Februar 2004)

Rimmler schrieb:
			
		

> nur das AMS pro hat den Swinger 3 Way, da ist aber ne Skareb verbaut und ich wiege knapp 80 kg, da wippt wahrscheinlich die Gabel so sehr, dass man ein Hinterbauwippen kaum feststellen könnte.



Es ist eine Skareb Elite SPV!


----------



## kh-cap (19. Februar 2004)

ulrike schrieb:
			
		

> sollen die canyonjungs uns jetzt auch noch über cube beraten?? selber denken kann auch mal nicht schaden. ps.: die skareb sollte 80 kg wohl noch ertragen . gruss uli  pps.: die giant nrs oder so ähnlich rahmen sind von der geometrie her auch sehr ähnlich( hat mir geholfen um zwischen verschiedenen  rahmenrrössen zu entscheiden)



hallo ulrike,
wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du ein nrs als vergleich zum xc modell genommen, oder? das haut leider nicht so ganz hin. das nrs entspricht den mr modellen, vom aufbau und vor allem von den federwegen her. habe das mr und das xc probe gefahren. das xc ist höher als das mr und somit auch höher als das giant (habe ich auch getestet). beim xc sitze ich auf dem oberrohr auf, beim mr und giant habe ich dagegen 2-3 finger platz.
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rimmler (19. Februar 2004)

Yolinar schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine Skareb Elite SPV!



ups, du hast recht.
wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 
gebe mich geschlagen 


Aber welchen Rahmen kann ich nun damit vergleichen, ich will ja keine auskunft über Cube-Bikes, will ja nur wissen ob der Rahmen von der Geometrie gleich ist.
Die Canyons finde ich eh stylischer vorallem auch besser in der Ausstattung.


*mal-in-die-Runde-ruf-wer-ein-Nerve-XC-hat*
vllt kann mich ja mal jemand ne Proberunde drehen lassen, wäre das einfachste


greeTz Rimmler


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2004)

aber *nichtalleszuernstnehmen*:

1. würd ich nie jemanden mit meinem Schatz fahren lassen  

2. steht das gute Stück Gottseidank nicht in Karlsruhe  

ne; 
also hauptgrund warum du nicht mit meinem xc5 fahren kannst, ist eben der standort... 

greetz
knoflok


----------



## mstaab_canyon (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin mit dem XC 4 eine größere Runde gefahren, aber das war ja auch ein Testrad das jetzt nicht mehr in unserem Haus ist. Der Hinterbau ist bei mir im Sitzen absolut wippfrei, im Wiegetritt nicht ganz. Das hängt aber vom Fahrergewicht und der SPV Einstellung ab.

Wir werden übrigens dieses Jahr bei 3 großen Bikefestivales (Gardasee, Willingen und Garmisch-Patenkirchen) Testbikes zur Verfügung stellen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Rimmler (19. Februar 2004)

So lange will ich eigentlich nicht mehr warten, hab Anfang März Semesterferien und keine Klausuren mehr und Mitte März komm ich dann vom Skiurlaub zurück, danach will ich meine freie Zeit auf meinem neuen Bike verbringen 

Wenn mir in den nächsten Tagen kein besseres Angebot über den Weg läuft, wird es wohl ein XC4.

@mstaab

Könntest du mal in eurerer PPS-Tabelle nachschauen was für ein Rahmen meine Angaben ergeben würden. bzw wie eindeutig eine Größe ist, oder ob ich da voll zwischen 2 verschiendenen stehe. Das wäre echt super.

- überwiegend gemäßigtes Gelände
- ambitionierter MTB-ler
- Sitzposition ist schwer zu sagen, recht sportlich, aber soll im technischen Bereich gut beherrschbar sein, vorallem kein *über-den-Lenker-absteigen-müssen-Gefühl*

- Größe: 192cm
- Gewicht: ~ 78kg
- Alter: 19
- Schrittlänge: ~90cm


Gruß Manuel


----------



## Rimmler (27. Februar 2004)

Ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber was ist mit der Rahmenhöhe?

Wenn du das nicht weisst oder nicht nachschauen kannst oder einfach kein Bock dazu hast, dann sags einfach...


Rimmler


----------



## Staabi (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

sorry, hatte es übersehen. Bei der Körpergröße von 1,92m rate ich zum XL Rahmen, obwohl die Schrittlänge auch mit einem L noch so gerade funktionieren sollte.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Rimmler (29. Februar 2004)

jo kein Problem 

Hmm, das 20" nur grad so noch geht, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Also 22" finde ich schon recht groß.  Werde mal schaun ob ich irgendwo ein 22" Probefahren kann.

Beim 20" müsste ich halt etwas mehr Sattelüberhöhung fahren, aber ist ja beim XC kein Problem, wenns technisch wird, kann man ja die Sattelstütze komplett versenken?!


----------



## Rimmler (7. März 2004)

Was ist denn die momentane Wartezeit auf ein Nerve XC 4?

Sind es die im Prospekt angepriesenen 14 Tage oder bestehen noch immer Lieferengpässe?


Rimmler


----------



## Lajos (8. März 2004)

Wartezeit zur Zeit: Nerve XC4 Rahmen S, 6-8 Wochen !!!


----------



## resu (10. März 2004)

Lajos schrieb:
			
		

> Wartezeit zur Zeit: Nerve XC4 Rahmen S, 6-8 Wochen !!!




Wirklich wahr ? Wenn ich jetzt ein NerveXC4 bestelle, warte ich 2 Monate ? 

Kann es das sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eder (10. März 2004)

ja hab heut bei der Hotline angerufen. Aussage 6-8 Wochen Wartezeit :-(


----------



## resu (10. März 2004)

ha, super neuigkeiten   ,  Danke.


----------



## weissbierbiker (12. März 2004)

soeben bei mir eingetroffen unsere beiden xc 4. riesen freude, gruss wbb

ps.: wiese aussehen später-jetzt erst mal auspacken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lajos (12. März 2004)

Freut mich für dich.... (ernst gemeint) Kannst ja deine ersten Eindrücke mal posten, würde mich interessieren, ich kanns auch kaum abwarten, jedoch ist mein Liefertermin erst Anfang Mai, aber egal, hab ich eben noch ein wenig Zeit zum    trinken..... also denn lass es krachen und genieße die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Gamp69 (12. März 2004)

wann hast du denn die bike bestellt?

warte auch schon auf meines. viel spass damit du glücklicher!!!!!


----------



## druide007 (12. März 2004)

Anfang Januar fuhr ich nach Koblenz und bestellte im Laden nach einer kurzen Probefahrt ein Canon Nerver XC4 / 2004. Als möglicher Montagetermin wurde in der Auftragsbestätigung der 11.03.2004 genannt. Die Verkäufer merkten jedoch an, dass der Termin nicht eingehalten werden könnte, da die neuen Rahmen voraussichtlich erst Mitte März geliefert würden. Seitdem verfolgte ich im Forum die Artikel bezüglich der Liefertermine und der sich daraus ergebenden Verzögerungen bzw. der Unmut der Kunden.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle jedoch endlich auch mal etwas positives anmerken. 

Canon gibt sich überdurchschnittlich viel Mühe mit seinen Kunden. Weil man mich nicht direkt persönlich erreichte und mit dem Anrufbeantworter verbunden wurde, folgte abends nach 19.00h ein weiterer Anruf von Canon, in dem mir ein freundlicher Herr mitteilte, dass das von mir bestellte Fahrrad zur Abholung fertig und bereitgestellt sei. Somit wurde das von mir bestellte Fahrrad fristgerecht und auf den Tag genau montiert.

Perfekt, vielen Dank an die Firma Canon, besser kann der Kundenumgang nicht funktionieren.


----------



## weissbierbiker (12. März 2004)

hallo die bikes sehen traumhaft aus und der erste fahreindruck ist auch klasse!! leider haben die canyonjungs vergessen die dämpferpumpe einzupacken daher kann ich halt den dämpfer noch nicht gescheit checken.aber nach einem kurzen anruf wurde mir versichert das teil umgehend nachzuschicken.dann hat es auch noch angefangen in strömen zu schiffen und ich mach meine entjungferung im freien dann doch lieber bei schönem wetter!! hab jetzt eh bis montag nachtdienst und dann soll ja der frühling kommen( und hoffentlich auch die dämpferpumpe  )Also erster richtiger einsatzbericht folgt dann nächste woche!! gruss wbb
Ich hoff eure bikes kommen auch bald, das warten lohnt sich!!!!!
Ps: hab unsere bikes schon zu weihnachten bestellt und weiss wie es ist 10 wochen zu warten aber es mag einen bart haben aber es stimmt: die freude steigt mit der vorfreude!!


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. März 2004)

oh man, jetzt sitz ich hier beim nachtdienst und mein baby steht daheim........träum.......und morgen muss ich schlafen..was ein müll.....wehe das wetter wird schön...wer noch wach ist: gute nacht!!


----------



## Eder (13. März 2004)

Habe das XC4 gestern bestellt. Mir wurde als maximaler Termin der 15.Mai zugesichert. Der freundliche Herr meinte, dass ich jedoch ca. 2 Wocher früher mit meinem Bike rechnen darf, dies aber ohne Gewähr. Naja, etz warte ich und zähl schonmal jeden Tag rückwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (13. März 2004)

Hey weissbierbiker 

mach doch bitte mal n´größeres Bild, damit man auch was erkennen kann!   

Aber sieht schon gut aus.    Ich muss noch bis am 23.03. warten aber wie du schon sagtest - Vorfreude ist wirklich die schönste Freude.

Fabian


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. März 2004)

ok ich versuche es!! voila xc 4 grösse M


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. März 2004)

und xc 4 grösse s (beide mit syntace vro)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wie ma hier schön sieht ist das blau viel!!!!!!! schöner als im prospekt zu sehen, wesentlich mehr metalic. Das ist das was auch jemand schon in einem anderen treat übers yellowstone gesagt hat.


----------



## wildbiker (13. März 2004)

Geil, sieht ja schöner aus, als im Katalog...


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. März 2004)

```
Geil, sieht ja schöner aus, als im Katalog...
```

aber hallo


----------



## wildbiker (13. März 2004)

Wie wird eigentlich die Kette am Bike im Karton gehalten?? Denn die Laufräder muss mer doch selber einsetzen, denk ich ma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (14. März 2004)

@wildbiker: die kette ist einfach auf dem vorderen kettenblatt und am schaltwerk, im karton ist ein erhöhter boden mit einem zwischenraum fürs schaltwerk, keine spezielle halterung. Aber kann eigentlich nichts passieren.

grüssle wbb


----------



## holti72 (14. März 2004)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir auch viel besser als im Katalog.....

....eine echte alternative


----------



## jones (14. März 2004)

Jetzt kann man endlich mal was erkennen!

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## fone (17. März 2004)

wwb, 
sieht aus als seien die dämpfer verschieden eingebaut? soweit ich das auf dem kleinen bild erkennen kann.
wie kommst du an das spv ventil wenn es an der wippe ist, oder ist meine pumpe nur so schlecht?   

gruß
fone


----------



## weissbierbiker (17. März 2004)

das is´t richtig. bei dem grösse s ist er andersum als im prospekt--ist aber gar nicht schlecht man kommt eigentlich ganz gut ans spv ventil. desweitern kann man dadurch die zugstufe ohne probleme verstelllen. grüssle wbb


----------



## fone (17. März 2004)

hm, das ventil an den dämpferpumpen ist doch immer das selbe, oder? also ich mein das drehbare teil, wenns eine gibt wo das ding kleiner/schlanker ist würde es evtl ohne stress klappen.

gruß
fone


----------



## mstaab_canyon (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

der Dämpfer kann bei der Rahmengröße S nur wie im Auslieferungszustand montiert werden. Bei den anderen Rahmengrößen sollten beide Möglichkeiten funktionieren. Wg. der Erreichbarkeit der Ventile: Das ist bei vielen Bikes, nicht nur von Canyon, ein Problem. Ein Freund von mir fährt ein *Zensiert* (kein Canyon ) bei dem er zum Einstellen der SPV-Kammer den Dämpfer demontieren muss, weil das Ventil sonst nicht erreichbar ist. Ein Drittanbieter arbeitet zur Zeit an einer Adapterlösung, die wohl auf dem Gardaseefestival vorgestellt wird. Wir suchen ebenfalls noch nach einem Adapter mit einem schlanken Kopf. Derweil funktioniert bei unseren Bikes der Trick aus dem Beilegezettel sehr gut, denn bei ausgefedertem Zustand liegt die Pumpe nicht am Link an und die Luftkammer kann problemlos aufgepumpt werden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fone (17. März 2004)

also bei mir lag sie am link an, werds aber nochmal probieren, geht halt recht schwer draufzudrehen.

gruß
fone


----------



## kilrox (17. März 2004)

Was ist das für ein "Trick aus dem Beilegezettel"? Bei meinem ES7 lag so ein Zettel nicht dabei und abgesehen davon habe ich überhaupt kein Problem die Ventile zu erreichen. Geht absolut easy.
An dieser Stelle sei mal gesagt, ich finde diesen CNC-bearbeiteten Link sowas von geil.. Hochwertig, funktionell und sauschön! Wie das ganze Bike übrigens! Als ich mein Bike ausgesucht habe, hat Geld eigentlich weniger einer Rolle gespielt, sondern ich wollte einfach das für mich optimale. Und bei Canyon habe ich es gefunden!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben während der Montage festgestellt das bei verschiedenen Bikes die Pumpe während des aufschraubens gegen den Link stoßen kann. Das hängt an Poduktionstoleranzen. Es gibt aber eine schnelle und unproblematische Lösung, die wir in einem "Beipackzettel" beschreiben. Dieser wird seit letzter Woche den betroffenen Bikes beigelegt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. März 2004)

kann ich eigentlich ohne probleme den druck aus der hauptkammer komplett auslassen?

gruß
fone


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2004)

Ja....


----------



## fone (18. März 2004)

gut...
danke...

tut mir ja leid, es gibt aber doch erstaunlich viele fragen die sich auftun, auch nach monatelanger theoretischer auseinandersetzung mit dem thema...

gruß...
fone...


----------



## druide007 (18. März 2004)

Beim Ansetzen der Pumpe an dem Ventil der Hauptkammer muss ich mein Bike ein Stück einfedern. Ansonsten kann ich die Pumpe nicht ansetzen, da zwischen dem Ventil und dem Link zu wenig Platz zur Verfügung steht.

Des Weiteren weiss ich nicht von welchem Beipackzettel bzw. von welchem Trick gesprochen wird. Bei meinem Nerve XC4, welches ich am letzten Samstag in Koblenz abgeholt habe, scheinen doch einige Teile/Beipackteile zu fehlen. Meinem Bike lag weder das auf der Rechnung angegebene Handbuch noch dieser Beipackzettel bei. Desweiteren liegt meinem Bike auch keine Pumpe bei. Dies scheint jedoch auch richtig so zu sein. Bei einem früher geposteten Beitrag wird der Eindruck erweckt, dass Canyon diese dem Bike beilegen würde. Meines Wissens nach kann diese beim Erstkauf eines Canyon Fahhrades vergünstigt erworben werden. (An dieser Stelle wäre eine Liste über die dem Fahrrad beiliegenden Zettel/Broschüren und Teile sehr hilfreich).

Gerne wüsste ich wie man einen Fahrradpass von Canyon erwirbt, da dieser meinem Bike ebenfalls nicht bei lag.


----------



## fone (18. März 2004)

bei mir lag auch der zettel nicht bei, der trick entsprciht dem von dir beschriebenen einfedern.
das handbuch wird laut telefonischer auskunft von canyon mitarbeiter erst in ~10-14 Tagen gedruckt sein.

keine pumpe dabei.

gruß
fone


----------



## fone (18. März 2004)

ok,
hab heute den Dämpfer umgedreht. und siehe da, komm natürlich super ans spv-kammer-ventil und kann sogar alleine die pumpe auf das hauptkammer-ventil draufschrauben. muss mich zwar dabei über den sattel hängen, geht aber ohne probleme, nur leicht einfedern und nach 1-1 1/2 umdrehungen kann ich schon wieder ausfedern lassen. puhh, gerettet.


(praxis-nub-fragen
so jetzt sagt mal n paar (eure getesteten) werte für die Drücke + gewicht. bin noch etwas unzufrieden mit meinem setup. welchen eindruck habt ihr vom einfluss des spv-drucks auf das ansprechverhalten, ich fands noch etwas hart heute, hab aber auch rel viel rein, auch hauptkammer, weil gestern hing ich auf ner ganz kurzen runde ganzschön weit unten. 
natürlich keine pumpe mitgehabt. wieviel sag fahrt ihr?

gruß
fone


----------



## Rimmler (18. März 2004)

bei langhubigen Bikes ab 100mm Federweg mit Verbindung eines SPV-Dämpfers habe ich mal was von 30 % gehört.


----------



## fone (18. März 2004)

jo danke,

es gibt auch empfehlungen in der Swinger Anleitung, würde nur gerne ein paar persönliche Erfahrungen hören.

Gruß
fone


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2004)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist die: Es ist zwar kein Canyon-Hinterbau, aber der Dämpfer ist der Gleiche. Die Einstellung für deine Vorlieben wirst du selber finden müssen.... Ich weiß, das hilft jetzt ziemlich wenig.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich für unterschiedliche Touren auch einen unterschiedlichen Druck nehme. Wenn ich auf Strasse unterwegs bin (ca. 70 km in die Firma, und retour), dann pumpe ich den Dämpfer lieber etwas härter auf (Hauptkammer, die SPV ist eigentlich immer gleich mit ca. 100 PSI "geladen"). Dies ergibt dann einen Sag von ca. 5-10%. Wenn ich "Gelände" fahre, dann etwas weniger Druck, sodass sich ein Sag von den erwähnten 30% ergibt. Das ist meine persönliche Vorliebe. Obwohl ich schon sagen muss, dass IMHO das SPV-System gegenüber meinem vorigen Dämpfer (SID in einem Spec. FSR Enduro) sehr, sehr gut ist. Hier ist prinzipiell weniger Druck erforderlich, und es wippt auch bei weniger Druck (eben 30% Sag oder mehr) dank dem System absolut nichts (das Speci. ist nie wippfrei einzustellen gewesen, außer man gab soviel Druck, dass sich der Hinterbau eigentlich gar nicht mehr bewegt hat).

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dass du auf den ersten paar Ausfahrten einfach die Dämpferpumpe mitnimmst, und unterwegs ein paar Settings ausprobierst. Hast du einmal die gewünschten Einstellungen gefunden, dann merkst du dir den Druck, den du für dieses Setting im Dämpfer hast. Dann geht es Ruck-Zuck, dass du vor der Fahrt den Dämpfer dementsprechend einstellst.  Unter Ruck-Zuck verstehe ich, dass es nicht einmal 2 Minuten Arbeit ist (Rad aus dem Keller holen, Pumpe ansetzen, Druck prüfen / einstellen, fahren).

Dies ist sicherlich mal bei den ersten Ausfahrten ziemlich umständlich (alle paar km stehenbleiben, kontrollieren, pumpen, probefahren, wieder stehenbleiben, usw...), aber dann hast du den oder die Einstellung(en) herausen, und du brauchst dich nicht mehr drum zu kümmern.

Dies ist meine persönliche Erfahrung, andere werden vielleicht andere Tips haben. Ich habe es schon vor Jahren so gemacht, und habe es heuer auch wieder gemacht, und bin eigentlich immer gut damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. März 2004)

[email protected],
vielen dank füre deine ausführliche antwort.
vom prinzip her werde ich es natürlich genauso machen (wenn ich mal länger als 30min zum radeln zeit hab). also einfach pumpe dabei und verschiedene settings ausprobieren.
aber wie stark beeinflusst der druck das ansprechverhalten (speziell bei diesem hinterbau, xc4) ? was machen 5 psi aus , auch wenn man (ich) so genau nie pumpen kann...
hab gestern mal rumgemessen und gemerkt, dass ich an der gabel nur 15mm sag habe bei 120mm federweg... werd heut mal passendes werkzeug besorgen und guggen, welche feder von canyon da jetzt tatsächlich eingebaut wurde. bei hart (76-86kg) bin ich eigentlich über das oberer ende raus im moment  grr.
das ganze fahrwerk ist halt noch sehr straff, merk jeden kieselstein.

gruß
fone (der erstmal kräftig schrauben, und das rad auseinandernehmen muss)

nochwas: so im zimmer merk ich keine unterschied bei der zugstufendämpfung der platinum, wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## weissbierbiker (19. März 2004)

wenn du rausbekommst wie man die feder wechselt erzähl mal , fände ich auch interessant! zur zugstufe: bei meiner merk ich ganz deutlich das sie am einen ende viel langsamer ausfedert als am anderen wo sie förmich rausknallt!

grüssle wbb


----------



## fone (19. März 2004)

mist, nicht dass da was nicht stimmt... 

also gestern hab ich in dem service manual gelesen, oder wie das heisst.
den auf 120mm stellen, rtwd knopf runterbauen, kleiner imbus oben, dann mit 28 schlüssel (glaub ich) das ganze plastikding da oben drauf runter schrauben. und soweit ich das verstanden habe, müsste man dann schon die feder sehen. rausnehmen... NUR steht da noch: falls die feder nicht rausgeht muss man irgendwie von unten dran... 
werds heut mal testen. und was mach ich mit der zugstufendämpfung  springt immer.

gruß fone


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2004)

Ob in der SPV-Kammer jetzt 5 PSI mehr oder weniger sind, wirst du nicht wirklich merken. Ich habe mir schon schwer getan, den Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100 PSI zu merken. Da ist der Unterschied wirklich nur in Extrembereichen (Wiegetritt, kein Rundtritt) zu spüren. Extrem war es, als ich 150 PSI probiert habe, da war der Hinterbau auch Bockhart (auch im Wiegetritt). Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt jetzt gar nicht, ob ich nun genau 90, 100 oder 110 PSI drinnen hab, ist für mich nur ein Richtwert. Die Hauptkammer spielt IMHO bei der Abstimmung die Hauptrolle, bei der SPV stellst du nur das "Antiwippverhalten" ein (was in meinen Augen nur marginale Unterschiede beim Ansprechverhalten macht).

Zu deiner zweiten Frage, ich habe zwar keine Platinum, sondern eine Skareb Comp LO, aber die Zugstufe macht eigentlich merklich zu.


----------



## fone (19. März 2004)

hmm mist.
danke

gruß
fone


----------



## Rimmler (19. März 2004)

ich glaub ich hab mal wo gelesen, dass die Zugstufe bei der Black nicht wirklich so effektiv ist, und nur auf den letzten paar rastern erst merklich arbeitet und das aber auch nur wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. März 2004)

wwb,
hab heut die feder ausbauen wollen...
also oben das ganze rtwd zeug runter- die abdeckung von dem planetengetriebe ist irgendwie sehr hmm-müllig. zu oft sollte man da wohl nicht rumfummeln.
naja, also dieses schwarze ding, wo der rtwd-versteller drauf sitzt runtergeschraubt, der hängt direkt, rel. locker verbunden, an der feder.
leider ging die nicht raus. hab unten noch die schrauben rausgedreht- wenn die gabel entspannt ist kriegt man die nimmer rein  ...hab dann mal die kleine innere feder rausgepopelt um zu sehen ob sich die gabel dann wirklich verändert. ich hatte in federungsforum mal gelesen, dass mit dieser feder die feinabstimmung möcglich wäre- nein. ansprechverhalten sowie sag bleiben unbeeinflusst, was auch logisch ist, weil die feder ca. 1,5 cm kürzer ist als die hauptfeder, bzw. 1,5 cm weiter unten anfängt als die hauptfeder.
was sich verändert hat (subjektiv zumindest) war das federverhalten. linearer, nicht progresssiv. da hatte ich angst, dass ich evtl durchschlage. also wieder auf das zeug und die kleine feder wieder rein. funzt alles noch  puhh.

fazit. bei mir muss ich wohl die ganze gabel ausenanderbauen , also auch die dämpfungsseite, mit dem ganzen ölkram, um die feder auszuwechseln.
nachdem ich heute aber nen kleinen "dirtparcour" im olympiapark gefahren bin finde ich die gabel ziemlich ideal für mein momentanes gewicht.

rimmler, du meinst wahrscheinlich die druckstufe? also lockouthebelchen macht erst wenig, dann mächtig, und dann gibts noch lockout.

nach brunox einsatz merk ich jetzt nen unterschied bei der zugstufendämpfung.

geiles rad!

gruß
fone


----------



## druide007 (23. März 2004)

Hallo Fone,

hättest Dir das auseinanderbauen der Gabel auch sparen können. Sowohl die Gabel als auch der Dämpfer arbeiten erst nach einer gewissen Betriebszeit perfekt. Das Brunol Deo wollte ich mir auch noch anschaffen und von Anfang an benutzen. Leider war es letzte Woche bei meinem Händler um die Ecke ausverkauft. Hatte leider aber am Wochenende sowieso keine Zeit weitere Erfahrungen mit meinem XC4 zu sammeln. Übrigens wiege ich ca. 90Kg. Der Dämpfer war bei mir mit der Werkseinstellung zu weich und ich habe ihn mal härter aufgepumpt. Die Werte liefere ich gerne nach der nächsten Fahrt nach.

Gruß

druide007


----------



## weissbierbiker (23. März 2004)

> Leider war es letzte Woche bei meinem Händler um die Ecke ausverkauft



@james druide: kauf das brunox turbospray besser im baumarkt oder im zb schlossereigrossmarkt...ist in aller regel da  *viel* billiger und ist genau dasselbe drin!!!!!!!


gruss wbb


----------



## druide007 (24. März 2004)

Hallo wbb,

darüber bin ich mir im Klaren. Jedoch weiss ich nicht auf welcher Basis das Spay arbeitet. Handelt es sich dabei um einfaches Kriechöl, Silikonspray oder z.B. um Teflonspray. Solange ich darüber keine Informationen besitze, gehe ich kein Risiko ein. Ich möchte nicht am falschen Ende sparen und nachher einen defekten Dämpfer oder aber eine defekte Gabel besitzen, welche dann auch noch von der Garantie ausgenommen wird.

Vielleicht äußert sich ja auch Canyon zu dem richtigen Pflege-/Schmiermittel für die Gabel und den Dämpfer.

P.S.: Ich sprach von Brunox Deo
ROCK SHOX DEO von BRUNOX

In Zusammenarbeit mit Rock Shox hat Brunox, Marktführer in Sachen Korrosionsschutz, das Deo für Federgabeln entwickelt. Dank Turboline, einem sehr kriechfähigen Additiv, bleiben die Dichtungen zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohr geschmeidig. Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel bleibt erhalten, da der Schmutz nicht ins Innere der Gabel gelangt. Anwendung: Am besten nach jeder längeren Ausfahrt auf die Standrohre aufsprühen, Gabel mehrmals eintauchen, fertig. Der Unterschied ist sofort spürbar


MfG

druide007


----------



## weissbierbiker (25. März 2004)

rock shox deo = brunox turbo spray


einziger unterschied ist der preis  



gruss wbb

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=105730&highlight=brunox


----------



## Mausilausi (26. März 2004)

Hi Weissbierbiker,
du wirst mir fehlen, Deine Kommentare sind das Salz in der Suppe.
Habe mich aufgrund der Lieferschwierigkeiten für ein Stevens F9 Race entschieden (Lieferzeit 1 Tag) und werde mich jetzt aus dem Forum verabschieden!
Good Bye und viel SPass noch!


----------



## druide007 (27. März 2004)

Endlich habe ich es geschafft ein paar Fotos von meinem Nerve XC4 bereit zu stellen. Wer will kann sie sich ja mal ansehen. Ansonsten habe ich Heute erst meine zweite kleine Tour fahren können. Wie versprochen erhalten Ihr nun die von mir benutzen Werte für den SPV-Dämpfer.

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung, ich bin 1,92m, Rahmengröße XL, Gewicht ca. 90Kg.

SPV-Druck:                   130PSI
Hauptkammer: 150PSI

War mit den eingestellten Werten sehr zufrieden. In der Zeitschrift BIKE Februar 2004 , Workshop SPV (Seite 24), empfahlen sie generell für die SPV-Kammer nur einen Druck von 100PSI zu verwenden, ohne Berücksichtigung des Gewichtes des Fahrers.

Viel Spass

druide007


----------



## Rimmler (28. März 2004)

Habe mich jetzt auch kurzfristig für ein Red-Bull umentschieden, weil auf Anfrange bei Canyon mir ein Montage bzw Liefertermin mitte Mai mitgeteilt wurde. 
Bei Rose meinten sie max 14 Tage, bis zur Auftragsbestätigung sind ihnen aber leider die Gabeln ausgegangen, geht nun bissle länger, aber immernoch deutlich kürzer als bei Canyon.

Aber jemand der von euch dieses Brunox-Deo hat, könnte mal drauf kucken, auf welcher Basis selbiges arbeitet. Wie schonmal gefragt, also Teflon- Silikon oder spezielles Kriechöl. Rein theoretisch kann man ja auch einfach WD40 nehmen oder ein gutes Teflonspray (habe ich nämlich alles eh schon daheim rumstehen)


----------



## Gamp69 (28. März 2004)

schau mal im neuen roseversand katalog nach. da ist eine genauere beschreibung drin.


----------



## fone (29. März 2004)

wegen gabel zerlegen:

mit gings um die Feder bzw. negativfederweg/sag. den wollte ich anpassen, und die feder wird sicher nicht bereits nach 20h das Relaxieren anfangen, hoffe ich zumindest 

das die gabel erst eingefaghren werden muss ist mir klar.

cya

/fone der sich wundert dass leute die vor 1 monat bestell haben sich darüber aufregen, dass das rad nicht rechtzeitig lieferbar ist. ich habe aufgrund der geschichten wegen lieferverzögerungen etc. EXTRA FRÜH bestellt - bilder+austattung wurden im forum gepostet, 2-3 tage überlegt -> bestellt. anfang dezember. wenn ich im februar bestelle kann ich mich nicht wirklich wundern dass nix mehr da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> /fone der sich wundert dass leute die vor 1 monat bestell haben sich darüber aufregen, dass das rad nicht rechtzeitig lieferbar ist. ich habe aufgrund der geschichten wegen lieferverzögerungen etc. EXTRA FRÜH bestellt - bilder+austattung wurden im forum gepostet, 2-3 tage überlegt -> bestellt. anfang dezember. wenn ich im februar bestelle kann ich mich nicht wirklich wundern dass nix mehr da ist.



Naja, so ist es auch nicht, normalerweise sollte man schon noch was bekommen, wenn man im Februar bestellt. Ansonsten sind die Kontingente aber total falsch berechnet. Was macht denn eine Firma, die eigentlich davon lebt, das ganze Jahr Umsatz zu machen, wenn ab März schon Schluß mit Umsatz ist? Naja, vielleicht ist ja bis März schon so viel verkauft, dass die Mitarbeiter dann 9 Monate auf Urlaub gehen können (mangels Material), und die Firma sich sowas leisten kann...... Dort würde ich auch gern arbeiten, da gehts einem ja besser, als den Schülern, die trotz der vielen Ferien noch immer jammern, dass zuviel zu "arbeiten" sei.


----------



## bikepabzt (29. März 2004)

Und die grossangelegte Werbekampagne mit Katalog im bike Magazin startete ja auch erst im Februar...
Ich denke da sind viele (mich eingeschlossen) auf Canyon aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## fone (29. März 2004)

bikepabzt schrieb:
			
		

> Und die grossangelegte Werbekampagne mit Katalog im bike Magazin startete ja auch erst im Februar...
> Ich denke da sind viele (mich eingeschlossen) auf Canyon aufmerksam geworden.



muss ich dir natürlich recht geben, hat mich auch SEHR gewundert. vor allem weil sich da die lieferprobleme schon abgezeichnet haben, und zb das es7 schon fast ausverkauft war? (kam mir so vor)

aber.
ich hab seit september 03 nach nem rad geschaut, und aufgrund der darstellung im forum schon anfang dezember angst gehabt ich krieg das rad erst ende des sommers wenn ich noch EINEN tag länger mit bestellen warte.

die darstellung der lieferbedingungen und die nachträglichen erneuten verzögerungen sind natürlich eine andere geschichte.

aber ist es echt wahr, dass die leute erst das forum hier entdecken wenn sie ärger/sorgen/probleme haben oder sich einfach luft machen wollen? ich denke viele die hier schreiben haben schon mal hier gelesen und dann hätten sie eigentlich von den zu erwartenden problemen wissen müssen. wenn dann einer ende februar bestellt und das bike plötzlich nicht im märz lieferbar ist, tuts mir leid aber aufgrund der zu diesem zeitpunkt bereits bekannten probleme... auch wenn canyon beteuert alles würde entsprechend klappen ist es m.E. vorsätzlich naiv daran zu glauben. canyon geht natürlich davon aus das alle ranbedingungen stimmen, und sie sind ja kein autozulieferer...

hab n bisserl den faden verloren.

ich wunder mich aber echt. ihr tut alle so als würde sonst immer alles perfekt laufen. bei mir läuft eigentlich nie irgendwas perfekt, vielleicht deshalb meine sichtweise der dinge. ich mein: stau, zugverspätung, flugverspätung von 3 h bei 45min flugzeit, neue snowboardjacke dreckig, handy nach 2 wochen kaputt, schnupfen, hp nicht unter den top10, bank macht schon um 16.00 uhr zu, erst donnerstag um 18.00 aber dann ist der 1. schon vorbei. radl seit 10 tagen da und erst <100km gefahren weil beim snowboarden 5/6 tagen schlechtes wetter und dafür mehr als 1/2 XC4 bezahlt. alles so schrecklich 

gruß
fone


@andreas:
ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass in der montage von canyon nach mai nicht mehr viel los ist. normalerweise. daran dass das es7 nach sehr kurzer zeit "vergriffen" war kannst du in der tat erkennen, dass die erwartete nachfrage nicht der tatsächlichen nachfrage entspricht. 

aber soll sich jetzt canyon darüber freuen oder nicht? hm man könnte sich jetzt eigentlich verschiedene szenarien überlegen. 
canyon könnte die teile 2005 teurer verkaufen-> weniger nachfrage, ähnlicher gewinn, weniger stress, weniger verspätete lieferungen.
oder sie planen mehr, größere stückzahlen, verkürzen die planungs- und entwicklungsphase (jaja ich weiss sowas gibts bei canyon nicht, alles taiwan massenware blablabla) 

ich würde mich für das erstere entscheiden. nachdem ja schon boykott angedroht wird.

viel spass.


----------



## fone (29. März 2004)

staabi, krieg ich noch nen kettenstrebenschutz wenn ich nett frage? bei mir war keiner dabei und ich seh bei einigen fotos das auf dem xc4 auch son neopren ding drauf ist.

gruß
fone

hab meine eigenen rat befolgt und mal eben angerufen, wird zugeschickt.


----------



## bicilindrico (29. März 2004)

Hat jemand das XC4 schon gegen das Radon QLT 3 von bike-discount vergleichen können? Dämpfer sind identisch, das Radon kann aber mit einer kompletten XT-Gruppe (von den Naben bis zum Umwerfer) aufwarten. Das Gewicht liegt lt. Herstellerangaben etwas über dem Canyon (13,4 vs. 12,6). Was haltet Ihr vom Gelenk des Radon? Sieht sehr filigran aus gegenüber dem Canyon (Belastbarkeit?). In Tests konnte ich das neue Radon noch nicht finden  , schneiden aber immer ähnlich gut ab wie Canyons. Ach ja, Preis identisch, Design bei Canyon zweifellos ansprechender,...aber die Lieferzeit spricht mehr für Radon....
Sorry, wenn ich hier im Canyon-Forum von anderen Marken brabbel, aber ich bin neu hier und ein Thread Kaufberatung allg. oder so habe ich nicht finden können


----------



## fone (29. März 2004)

allgemeine Kaufberatung 

ansonsten kA.

gruß
fone

so hab mal geguckt. sieht echt n1 aus, der preis etc. was mich immer etwas stört ist das rel. hohe gewicht trotz dem ganzen xt zeugs. daraus schliesse ich in meinem nicht mehr ganz jugendlichen leichtsinn auf nen schweren rahmen -> sux imHo

das link sieht echt verdammt filigran aus.
aber scheinbar haben die sich was wegen der link-ventil-problematik überlegt, täusch ich mich oder ist da nen adapter dran?

von der kinematik siehts auf den ersten blick wie die üblichen standard-4-gelenker aus, dachte gerade kurz, heeeee! das is doch das xc4 (zumindest das rahmendreieck) aber wenn man den maßangaben trauen darf ists doch ein bisschen kürzer etc. bisserl weniger federweg.
zugverlegung gefällt mir nicht, klappt da alles beim einfedern hinten? ich habjetzt keine lust zu suchen, geh aber mal davon aus, dass das nen standardrahmen ist. ghost oder so,[...] oder auch nicht, die ham doch ne anderes ausfallende, kommt mir aber bekannt vor die form.


----------



## Maschsa (29. März 2004)

Ist es möglich den Spv-Dämpfer wie im Radon QLT 3 einzubauen? Oder gibt es irgenwelche grafierende Nachteile? 

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## fone (29. März 2004)

kannste drehn und wenden wie du magst.
weiss aber nicht obs gravierende vorteile gibt, weil ich zb dann garnichtmehr an das spv ventil drangekommen bin.

gruß
fone


----------



## bicilindrico (29. März 2004)

Ist der Aufwand für das Setup des SPV tatsächlich so enorm wie hier geposted? Ich würde gerne von Hardtail auf das XC 4 umsteigen, da aber mein Schwerpunkt in Touren liegt möchte ich auf ein relativ steifes Heck beim Uphill nicht verzichten. Einmal auf Gewicht und Anforderungen eingestellt reicht wohl nicht für eine Saison aus bei SPV, oder? Braucht man für das Setup beim XC4 einen Dipl.-Ing. oder krieg ich das auch so gebacken (Zugänglichkeit Ventil, Bedienungsanleitung)? Das Radon hat ein 15mm längeres Oberrohr, minimal veränderte Sitz-und Steuerrohrwinkel und einen höheren Vorbau so wie ich das sehe,...komisch mit dem Gewicht 800gr mehr bei leichteren Komponenten, liegt wohl am Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. März 2004)

hab ich mich verlesen? dachte das radon wäre kürzer, na egal.

also trotz dipl.-ing. finde ich das SPV setup schwierig. muss man doch öfter rumprobieren (und laut anleitung vor JEDER  fahrt den SPV druck kontrollieren...)
lieber mehr druck in der hauptkammer und weniger spv oder umgekehrt, werd die woche wieder testen 

gruß
fone


----------



## klarzurwende (31. März 2004)

Ich kann es nicht glauben!!!

Mein XC4  ist da!!
Bestellt am 5.3.2004

und liegt seit heute 31.3.2004 auf der Post zum Abholen bereit,  

hoffentlich kein Aprillscherz. 

In meiner Bestellbestätigung stand voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 11.5.2004, hatte mich schon zähneknirschend darauf eingestellt.

Canyon wie habt ihr dass geschaft???  

Gruß Klarzurwende


----------



## fone (31. März 2004)

ohohoh,
nich dass das ärger gibt. ob schon alle ihr xc4 haben die vor märz bestellt haben?...

gruß
fone


----------



## Lajos (31. März 2004)

Hey sauber, ich freu mich für dich   (das war jetzt keine Ironie)
Hoffe mal bei mir ist es auch bald soweit, erst Recht da der voraussichtliche Montagetermin meines XC4 der 3.5. war, was ja noch vor deinem Termin lag   

Aber die Wege eines Canyon sind unergründbar, hauptsache sie kommen irgendwann an   


Dann mal viel Spass und lass es bei dem schönen Wetter richtig krachen, ich nutze die Zeit bis dahin, meinem Moped mal wieder ordentlich die Sporen zu geben....


----------



## fone (1. April 2004)

hmm

jetzt gehts los.  
gestern nur 30 min durch die stadt gerollt, jetzt geht die lousie ab wie verrückt, leider nicht im positiven sinne. sie rubbelt und quietscht, dass es nur so eine freude ist, hab erst gedacht ein bremsbelag wäre rausgefallen. trau mich garnichtmehr hinten zu bremsen.  
ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich vorne am steuerrohr KEIN canyon-logo hab, nix nur den lack, blau  

was soll ich da machen, denken "cool-dezenter" oder "hey-ich will auch"?

ausserdem hätte ich eine bitte. könnte mal jemand ein detail-foto von gelenk am tretlager machen, möglchst direkt von oben, bei mir ist die schwinge und das frästeil am rahmen ziemlich un-parallel. |/

vielleicht hab ich das allererste bekommen? 

gruß
fone


----------



## druide007 (1. April 2004)

Hallo fone,

wenn ich heute Abend früh genug nach Hause komme werde ich Dir gerne das gewünschte Foto zur Verfügung stellen.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir schon mal in der Zwischenzeit die Fotos von meinem Bike ansehen.

MfG

druide007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. April 2004)

hab ich schon 

danke!

gruß
fone


----------



## uphiller (1. April 2004)

Hi Fone,

hab gelesen das du Probleme mit Druckverlust im Dämpfer hattest,
was ist daraus geworden?

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Tomz (1. April 2004)

Hi Fone,
hab das gleiche Pro. bei meiner hinteren Brems Bremst zwar super aber quitscht und rubbert ziemlich unangenehm ausser bei Vollbremsungen. Vorne ist Ruhe. Irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl das liegt an dem SL Rotor.


----------



## druide007 (1. April 2004)

Hallo Fone,

Deine Antwort ist leider zweideutig. 

Hast Du Dir schon die Fotos angesehen, oder aber hast Du schon das von Dir gewünschte Detailfoto erhalten?

MfG

druide007


----------



## fone (1. April 2004)

druide,
ja kam mir schon beim schreiben zweideutig vor, 
ich hab die fotos bereits angekuckt, vor allem um das wegen dem logo zu kontrollieren. hab auch den eindruck, dass deine verbindung rahmen-schwinge etwas sauberer aussieht, soweit man das auf den bildern beurteilen kann.

detail-foto hab ich noch keins. 


uphiller,
*kein druckverlust!*
frag mich nicht wieso, aber hat sich viel weicher angefühlt, der druck war aber noch komplett drin.

tomz,
ist echt unangenehm, ich hab direkt angst das was abfliegt. ich habe das gefühl man könnte die löcher der scheibe an den belägen schaben spüren...brrrrr. hab aber im bremsenforum geblättert und ne meinung dazu gefunden, die bremse muss wohl noch eingefahren werden,. dann geht das wieder weg.

gruß
fone


----------



## klarzurwende (1. April 2004)

es ist tatsächlich da

Lenker und Pedale angeschraubt ,Höhe von Sattel eingestellt, Räder ran

und gleich mal draufgesetzt.

Das Bike mach einen soliden Eindruck die Verarbeitung scheint gut zu sein.  

Ich habe gleich mal nachgewogen 12,8Kg mit Pedalen und Barends Rahmenhöhe M, geht ok.  

Lockout der Black funktioniert Bremsen funktionieren schleifen aber noch ein wenig.

Mit dem Dämpfer muss ich mich noch etwas näher beschäftigen und erst mal das Handbuch lesen.

Gruß Klarzurwende


----------



## druide007 (1. April 2004)

Hallo Fone,

hab gerade für Dich die Fatos angefertigt. Hoffe das Sie Dir weiterhelfen. Für das hochladen muss ich Sie immer verkleinern. Ggfs. kannst Du Dich bei mir melden.

MfG

druide007


----------



## weissbierbiker (1. April 2004)

@ druide: vorsicht!! man sollte ein rad mit öldruckscheibenbremse möglichst nicht auf den kopf stellen!! Die luft aus dem ausgleichsbehälter kann nach oben wandern -druckpunkt geht verloren- bremse muss entlüftet werden!!( siehe mehrere treeats im techtalk)

@ fone: ich hatte das rattern hinten auch an der bremse, an jeder strebe der scheibe hats furchtbar gemacht. eigentlich hatte es erst meine freundin, mit meinem schon ordentlich eingebremsten hinterrad wars dann weg bei ihr. mit ihrem hinterrad hatte ich es dann, bei 4 touren auf den rosskopf gings nicht weg--bis heute: ichhabs wegbekommen mit einem nonstopp recht schnellen downhill den schauinsland runter.--es csheint also wahrscheinlich mit der einfahrzeit zusammenzuhängen.

seltsam das du kein logo hast. du hast in einem vorherigen treat mal geschrieben das du auch keine steinschlagschutzfolie am unterrohr hättest, haste die mitlerweile gefunden oder fehlt die auch?? kannst du mal ein foto von deinem lenklager schicken--ich kann dir dann sagen obs bei mir genauso aussieht! meins ist noch unter einer fetten schlammschicht vergraben( nebeneffekt vom bremse einfahren heute   )--kanns sonnst aber morgen abend schicken, werds nach morgigre tour schickmachen.  


gruss wbb


----------



## kh-cap (2. April 2004)

klarzurwende schrieb:
			
		

> es ist tatsächlich da
> 
> Lenker und Pedale angeschraubt ,Höhe von Sattel eingestellt, Räder ran
> 
> ...



kann dir sagen warum die räder schon da sind. ging auf kosten der mr-modelle. die jungs in fernost haben bei der produktion vergessen den hebel umzulegen und statt der mr wurden fleißig nerve-rahmen produziert.  
so ist das halt im leben.
viel spass

kh-cap


----------



## weissbierbiker (2. April 2004)

> Bike: 1991 bis heute Fuchs Hardtail, ab ? Canyon MR 9 (falls kein anderer früher kommt)



ganz im ernst: nach 13 jahren kommt es doch auf die paar wochen nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. April 2004)

vielen danke druide!
hat mir geholfen, ich hab einfach deutlich mehr spiel zwischen rahmen und schwinge, ist auch leicht schief (die seite am rahmen, wo das blech nicht übersteht ist nicht parallel zu dem schwingenteil), hat aber keine probleme gemacht bisher. schwinge berührt den rahmen ja nicht...mach mir nur gedanken, ob die lager da nicht übermäßig beansprucht werden.

wwb,
ja, darauf hoffe ich 
osterwoche werd ich auch mal wieder in den bayerwald schaun.


gruß
fone


----------



## druide007 (2. April 2004)

Hallo wbb,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe dies befürchtet und werde es bei der nächsten Fahrt dann merken. Es war mir jedoch wichtiger Fone mit den Fotos zu helfen und daher habe ich das Risiko billigend in Kauf genommen.

MfG

druide007


----------



## fatzke (2. April 2004)

Hallo druide007,

sollte es trotzdem mal nötig sein das Bike auf den Kopf zu stellen, beim Transport zu legen etc. dann die Bremsen ziehen und mit Gummiring oder Klettband fixieren, dann ist 'Druck' im System und es passiert nichts.

Gruß Fatzke


----------



## druide007 (2. April 2004)

Hallo Fatzke,

vielen Dank für den Tip. Hatte ich schon mal wo gelesen oder gehört. Gestern in der Eile natürlich wieder vergessen. Passiert mir aber bestimmt nicht nochmal.

Nochmals vielen Dank für den praktischen Hinweis.

MfG

druide007


----------



## fone (2. April 2004)

ohoh, 
ich hatte meins auch schon umgedreht obwohl ich davon gehört habe.
kann mir garnicht vorstellen dass das so schlimm ist. was soll denn das für nen produkt sein 

nachdem ich jetzt den kettenstrebenschutz zugesandt bekommen hab, leider ohne canyon schriftzug, werd ich mich heute nochmal um das canyon-decal, und etwas steinschlagschutzfolie bemühen. tut mir ja leid, dass ich denen arbeit mache, aber wenn so viel fehlt... ohhh nochwas, habt ihr distanzscheiben für die bremse dabeigehabt? ich hab keine und offensichtlich hatte der monteur auch keine zur hand....  

gruß
fone


----------



## druide007 (2. April 2004)

Hallo Fone,

in einem offenen Bremssystem steigt die Luft immer langsam nach oben. Somit kann, wenn man das MTB umdreht, Luft in die Bremsleitung und somit in das System gelangen (muss aber nicht umbedingt passieren).

Wenn man die Bremshebel zieht wird das System geschlossen und es kann beim Umdrehen keine Luft mehr in die Bremsleitung eindringen.

MfG

druide007


----------



## druide007 (2. April 2004)

Hallo Fone,

da Dein Nerve XC4 anscheinend nicht den Spezifikationen des Modells 2004 entspricht würde ich mich doch noch einmal mit Canyon in Verbindung setzen und Nachbesserung verlangen. Einige der von Dir aufgezeigten Mängel können gar nicht so ohne weiters abgestellt werden und ich meine, dass Du diese auch nicht so ohne weiters hinnehmen musst.

(ich erinnere mich da unter anderem:
fehlende Steinschlagschutzfolie
Schwierigkeiten mit den Bremsen
Schwierigkeiten mit der Gabel
Schwierigkeiten mit dem SPV-Dämpfer
fehlender Kettenstrebenschutz - inzwischen nachgelifert
fehlendes Canyonemblem am Lenkkopf
asymetrischer Hinterbau
etc...)

das klingt ja schon mehr nach Prototyp als nach einem Montagsfahrrad. Vielleicht senden sie Dir ja auch zuerst ein neues Nerve XC4 zu bevor Du dann diesen ... zurücksenden mußt (Kullanz?)


MfG

druide007


----------



## fone (2. April 2004)

ja, ich weiss das die luft angeblich in die leitung etc gelangen kann, WEIL es ein offenes system ist. vielleicht sollte ich mir das öl (viskosität) mal ansehen, bzw wie groß ist denn der durchmesser der leitung? ich stell mir vor, dass das problem erst bei längerer überkopfposition wirklich auftritt. lagerung zb. ich werd nicht (bis zum ersten mal luft in der bremse) jedesmal den bremshebel fixieren, wenn ich auf der tour irgendwie das bike umdreh 

gruß
fone


----------



## fone (5. April 2004)

he den thread nich abschrutschen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (5. April 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ganz im ernst: nach 13 jahren kommt es doch auf die paar wochen nicht mehr an.



hallo weissbierbiker,
oh doch, auf jeden tag. ich bin der kunde nicht der bittsteller. zur zeit komme ich mir aber vor wie der bettler. wenn man das alles ohne kommentar und beschwerde bei canyon direkt als normal abtut, ändert sich nichts. 
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## kh-cap (6. April 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> he den thread nich abschrutschen lassen



sorry fone, aber druide hat da vollkommen recht. ich glaube zwar nicht, dass du einen prototypen erwischt hast, aber die von dir angezeigten mängel sind gravierend. für mich hört sich das nach überhasteter arbeit beim rahmenbauer (fehlendes emblain) und canyon (steinchlagschutz, gabelüberpürfung, etc.) an. soviele fehler dürfen nicht passieren. es hat den eindruck, dass zumindest einige bikes schnell "zusammengeschustert" werden um sie auszuliefern. spätestens bei der durchgeführten probefahrt (auf die auch der m. staab oft genug hingewiesen hat und laut werbung immer gemacht wird -50-punkte-plan-) hätten der ein oder andere fehler entdeckt werden müssen. wenn du die mängel einfach so aktzeptierst (ich weis aus deinen texten, dass du ein glühender canyon-fan bist -was vollkommen ok ist-) tust du werder dir noch all den anderen kunden einen gefallen. canyon wirbt mit seinen preisen und seinem *service* . also sollen sie ihn auch bringen. denn geschenkt bekommen wir von canyon auch nichts. es bleibt genügend bei denen hängen, sonst würden sie (ich auch nicht) das geschäft nicht betreiben.
also lass canyon was tun.
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## fone (6. April 2004)

oops hatte den letzten post von druide hatte ich garnicht gesehen...

 he macht mein radl nicht so schlecht.

kh-cap, eigentlich bin ich glühender SJ-fan, mir nur zu teuer 

zu druides punkten:

-gabel ist 1a in ordnung.
-bremsen sind ganz normal, da ja bekanntes phänomen und zur zeit rubbelt nix.
-canyonemblem werd ich mir vielleicht zusammen mit steinschlagschutzfolie zuschicken lassen, war aber letzte woche zu faul anzurufen, das zeigt eigentlich wie dringlich ich das finde.
-asymetrischer hinterbau ist etwas übertrieben, die kante (von oben links) des teils wo das gelenk am tretlager  durchgeht ist meines Erachtens nicht ganz parallel zur fahrradachse und zwischen schwinge und eben diesem teil am rahmen sind ca. 2-3 mm spiel, je nach blickwinkel eben nicht ganz gleichbleibend. 
-spv-dämpfer bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

bis auf die steinschlagschutzfolie und das emblem denke ich momentan das alles in ordnung ist. das mit dem schwingenanschluss sieht mir nach produktionstoleranz aus, bzw. schau ichs mir heut abend nochmal ganz genau an... aber sicher kein grund das rad zurückzusenden.

gruß fone

[nachtrag]

so, hab jetzt mal an meinem dämpfer rumgepumpt wie´n wilder. siehe da, bei wenig druck in der hauptkammer merkt man den spv einfluss doch recht deutlich. scheint also zu funktionieren. leider is das mit dem luftverlust beim pumpen wirklich etwas schwierig festzustellen wieviel druck nun tatsächlich drin ist. ich stell mich beim abschrauben aber wirklich jedes mal so doof an


----------



## klarzurwende (6. April 2004)

Ich habe gestern die Einbaurichtung meines SPV Dämpfers um 180Grad gedreht da ich Probleme hatte mit der Pumpe an das Ventil für die Hauptkammer zu kommen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass es zwei mögliche Anschaubpositionen für den Dämpfer an der Alusschwinge gibt.

Welche Auswirkung hat die zweite Anschraubmöglichkeit????


----------



## uphiller (6. April 2004)

klarzurwende schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern die Einbaurichtung meines SPV Dämpfers um 180Grad gedreht da ich Probleme hatte mit der Pumpe an das Ventil für die Hauptkammer zu kommen.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass es zwei mögliche Anschaubpositionen für den Dämpfer an der Alusschwinge gibt.
> 
> Welche Auswirkung hat die zweite Anschraubmöglichkeit????



Soweit ich weiß, kann man damit den Federweg minimal verändern (120mm/125mm) im Katalog in der allgemeinen XC Beschreibung ist daruf kurz hingewiesen

Gruß Sigi


----------

